# Datenbanken h2 Arbeit



## jezzy (10. Jun 2020)

Ich weiß das ist ein Java Forum, aber gibt es hier jemand der mir mit h2 helfen kann? Hab überall im Internet gesucht und nirgends Hilfe gefunden. 
Meine Frage wäre: Ich will meine csvread Datei in die Datenbank einlesen, aber krieg immer als Fehlermeldung:

insert into IBM.DEPARTMENT
select * from csvread ('department.csv');
Anzahl der Felder stimmt nicht überein
Column count does not match; SQL statement:
insert into IBM.DEPARTMENT 
select * from csvread ('department.csv') [21002-200] 21S02/21002 

was stimmt da nicht?


----------



## mihe7 (10. Jun 2020)

Das steht doch da:



jezzy hat gesagt.:


> Anzahl der Felder stimmt nicht überein
> Column count does not match; SQL statement:



Die Zahl der Spalten in der CSV-Datei stimmt nicht mit der Zahl der Spalten in der Tabelle überein.


----------



## jezzy (10. Jun 2020)

aber sonst hat das immer funktioniert, was stimmt hier nicht


----------



## mihe7 (10. Jun 2020)

Woher sollen wir das wissen? Wir kennen weder Deine CSV-Datei, noch Deine DB bzw. Tabelle.


----------



## jezzy (10. Jun 2020)

naja okay


----------

